# Craigslist Puppy to Rescue?



## caroline162

So, you may have read my very long thread in the General board, but basically my family is looking to adopt a young (but not baby) Golden Retriever for a family pet. 

I discovered this girl on Craigslist this morning beautiful golden retriever and called to inquire about her. Sadly, she is too much for our family to take on, but I am sad and worried about where she will end up - she needs to go to a rescue, be fostered, and find her forever home that way. But I don't know how that works - I emailed MAGRR to ask, but generally go the owners have to contact the rescue group, or does it sometimes work the other way around?

The current owner says that she has lived outside her whole life  and that she is not on HW preventative (a death sentence around here). When I asked if she was spayed, he said "no, if you get her you can breed her!" :no: A six month old puppy who has never lived in a house and may be HW+ is more than we can commit to right now, but I wish I knew how to help make sure this dog gets the help she deserves. The owner said they are getting rid of her because they are moving to an apartment...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It depends on the Rescue-some will contact the person who has the ad or they will wait for the person to contact them.

When I helped with Intake, one of the things I did was check ads and contact the poster. 

You can always give the person with the ad Rescue info and I would also send the ad to MAGRR.

GR Rescues are non profit, they can not pay a fee for a dog to an individual. 

Did they say how much the fee is? You could always get her, then surrender her to MAGRR. I'd check with them first though to see if they can take her.


----------



## KeaColorado

Having had a rescue dog who was HW+, the hardest thing about the treatment is keeping them calm and quiet. House training a 6 month old pup would certainly have its challenges, but with a crate and some diligence, I'm sure she'd catch on quickly. When I volunteered for the springer spaniel rescue back east, it was always so amazing how dogs that had been outside their whole lives adjusted very quickly to living it up in the house. There was a thread on GRF semi-recently where a member adopted two boys who had always been outside. With the pedigree, you could hopefully know a bit about her ancestry. She'll probably be coming into season soon if she's 6 months old...with that said, it's imperative that she gets pulled from this outside living situation ASAP. Poor sweetie! The pic on the ad looks like there is a second dog too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh sweet lord.. Some people. I would take her in a heartbeat..but i couldnt hand over money to someone who has not taken care of their dog...just my personal thing. I hope a rescue can step in and get this pup taken care of!


----------



## caroline162

If I didn't have four little kids, I would have snatched her up in a HEARTBEAT!! But the reason we are looking for a little bit of an older dog is that we can't realistically take on potty training and just training in general a dog from scratch. And yes, the keeping them calm for HW is why I said we can't take that on either. 

I emailed the ad to MAGRR. I should call back and ask how much money they want for her - I would be willing to take her in and surrender her to MAGRR, depending on how much it is (of course we are trying to wait to see how much money we need for our own rescue too). That's a great idea.

Thanks for the quick responses. I am emailing some other local rescue groups right now. The heat index is already 100 degrees - she needs to get into a house ASAP!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

In my past experiences helping the GR Rescue with Intake, whenever I contacted someone with a Golden asking for a rehoming fee, they usually were more concerned about getting the money than the fact that their Golden could go into a Rescue where it would be fully vetted and the adopters were thoroughly screened. 

Very sad........


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Hope you can help, thank you! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Oh My......The second dog is probably a male This is how I ended up with my third Golden. Some lady had her in the back yard in heat at nine months old with with a fully intact male. She had gotten them to breed and decided they were too much work. I took her in to be spayed ASAP!! I hope all goes well for this sweet looking little girl!!


----------



## caroline162

Glassbuttercup said:


> Oh My......The second dog is probably a male This is how I ended up with my third Golden. Some lady had her in the back yard in heat at nine months old with with a fully intact male. She had gotten them to breed and decided they were too much work. I took her in to be spayed ASAP!! I hope all goes well for this sweet looking little girl!!


I would not be surprised at all - the guy sounded like he thought breeding her was a big selling point :no: 

MAGRR is AWESOME - they have already responded and passed the ad along to their local coordinator here :crossfing


----------



## caroline162

Wow I am SO impressed with MAGRR (I only found out about them through here a couple of days ago!) - they are definitely going to try to get her. If the owners won't let them take her, I will get her and turn her over to MAGRR. Will keep you posted.


----------



## KeaColorado

Oh good news! Maybe if they take her and get her some basic training in an experienced foster home...you can be first on the list to adopt her??


----------



## caroline162

My, my how wonderfully quickly things move in the world of Golden Retriever rescue!! 

MAGRR's local coordinator is picking her up tomorrow and I am going to foster her until they can come get her on Thursday! :smooch::curtain: I had a looooong talk with the kids about how this puppy is coming to visit us just for a few days. I think it will be fine - we have a big house and baby gates, a big crate, a fenced yard... so even if she is a total mess with the kids, we can keep them separated and manage for five days. If something is just totally unmanageable like she's biting us or something, MAGRR said they can board her starting Monday, but I think they won't have to.

I am so happy for her!! We will find out in foster care in Memphis (when she settles in a little) whether she would be a good fit for our family - how wild would that be?! But I truly just want her to find the perfect home for her, wherever that is.


----------



## goldensrbest

That is wonderful, maybe you can keep her, but at least your getting her away from that place.


----------



## mylissyk

Thank you for helping get her into rescue!


----------



## hollyk

Yippee! Well done anyone! 
This little girl is a very lucky pup.

Pictures please!


----------



## caroline162

I will definitely post pictures tomorrow when I get her!! 

I have a question - I have been poking all around the boards trying to figure out where I should post this... I couldn't really figure it out and I'm a little intimidated by some of the topic boards that seem to get, uh, heated  so I thought I would just start by asking here - and y'all can tell me if I should start a new thread...

Does anyone have any experience with taking in a 6 month old that has always lived outside? Especially with regard to potty training? I have NO idea where to start - we crate trained a baby puppy, but that's been a couple of years, and it seems like things might be different for a 6 month old. I don't know how she will do in a crate, since she's never been in one either... I do have the crate set up for her and plan on using it - I just wasn't sure HOW with her. We took our stray Suzie in when she was two years old, and she had never lived inside either, but she was so physically sick for the first few months that we were so focused on making sure she survived, I honestly don't even remember how we house trained her (that was ten years ago!) 

This pup is showing up tomorrow - advice appreciated!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

caroline162 said:


> I will definitely post pictures tomorrow when I get her!!
> 
> I have a question - I have been poking all around the boards trying to figure out where I should post this... I couldn't really figure it out and I'm a little intimidated by some of the topic boards that seem to get, uh, heated  so I thought I would just start by asking here - and y'all can tell me if I should start a new thread...
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with taking in a 6 month old that has always lived outside? Especially with regard to potty training? I have NO idea where to start - we crate trained a baby puppy, but that's been a couple of years, and it seems like things might be different for a 6 month old. I don't know how she will do in a crate, since she's never been in one either... I do have the crate set up for her and plan on using it - I just wasn't sure HOW with her. We took our stray Suzie in when she was two years old, and she had never lived inside either, but she was so physically sick for the first few months that we were so focused on making sure she survived, I honestly don't even remember how we house trained her (that was ten years ago!)
> 
> This pup is showing up tomorrow - advice appreciated!


Deep breath in... and out. Don't panic about what to do with this dog or about stepping on a land mine in the forum. There are a handful of hot button topics on this board and many of us, myself included, can be... well.... highly passionate... in our responses (how's that for diplomatic?). But most everyone on this board appreciates good intentions -- and what you've done for this dog demonstrates that you have the absolute best of them! Bonus: potty training threads don't tend to get too warm  I think the advice I've heard most is to treat the dog as if it's a baby pup and start from scratch. This dog has likely never pottied on anything but grass, so you may actually find she has a natural inclination to go outside but until you know, I'd probably start with crate training basics. That said, it's not something I've personally experienced. A new thread in the general or puppy sections will likely get a decent number of responses. Good luck and thank you for coming to this pup's rescue!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## caroline162

Thank you! I started a thread in the Puppy board


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So glad this is working out! Cant wait to see pictures! When are you getting her? (I think i skipped over seeing when because i was happy to see that you were going to foster!)


----------



## caroline162

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> So glad this is working out! Cant wait to see pictures! When are you getting her? (I think i skipped over seeing when because i was happy to see that you were going to foster!)


She is coming tomorrow... the local MAGRR coordinator is picking her up in the morning, and will bring her to our house after church - we normally get home around noon. However, I am getting kind of excited and keep telling myself _you are NOT going to skip church to get the puppy sooner_ :bigangel: I'm actually crazy excited about a five day puppy!

I have a crate and beds and a brush still in my "some day dog box" but I will need to run out and get some toys and a leash tonight. Not sure what to do about food - I told the coordinator to ask what she's on now, so I can just keep her on that, but I guess I will have to just run out and get it when she comes. I'm sure based on these people that it's something I can find at Kroger up the street. The nutrition board is one I'm scared of :uhoh: LOL!


----------



## PrincessDi

That's awesome news!!


----------



## dborgers

You are doing a wonderful thing!  One thing you might want to do is give her a bath tomorrow. Since it's warm you can do it outside. No doubt she'll feel better.

This is the feel good story of the weekend


----------



## caroline162

Since she hasn't been on any heart worm treatment, she could very well have fleas (poor baby) too, so I am definitely planning on bathing her. I can't believe there's going to be a fluffy Golden Retriever in my house tomorrow - what a totally wonderful surprise!! 

Any and all other advice welcome - I am a little bit in shock and surely not thinking of everything.


----------



## Ranger

Don't worry about the house-breaking. Generally, older dogs pick up on the whole housebreaking idea a lot quicker than puppies. Stuff your pockets with little cookies (tiny cookies) and take her outside in the back yard. Once she pees, praise her verbally and give her three cookies. Don't ask me why, but 3 cookies seems to be the magic number to help puppies (and dogs) figure out housebreaking. Take her back inside, keep an eye on her, and take her out again in 45 min or so. Same process as above. Don't wait for her to "tell" you she has to go outside...she probably doesn't know she should be peeing/pooping outside. So just take her once an hour or so and lots of and lots of praise when she pees.

I want to say a huge thank you for not looking the other way. I am so thankful you not only notified the rescue, but were willing to foster her until the rescue could pick her up. You are amazing!! I'm a foster parent too and it's hard emotionally, but completely worth it to help out an animal that'd otherwise be forgotten.

Also, this poor gal's story hits close to home. My own guy was chained to a tree until he was 9 months. He had never been in a home until rescued and placed in a foster home. He wasn't housebroken, was scared of shiny floors, and didn't understand stairs...2 days later, he was completely house-broken and walking around the home like he owned it.

I never would have gotten my guy if someone hadn't stepped up and made the same decision you did - to reach out and help a dog in need. A very heartfelt THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## dborgers

caroline162 said:


> Since she hasn't been on any heart worm treatment, she could very well have fleas (poor baby) too, so I am definitely planning on bathing her. I can't believe there's going to be a fluffy Golden Retriever in my house tomorrow - what a totally wonderful surprise!!
> 
> Any and all other advice welcome - I am a little bit in shock and surely not thinking of everything.


Don't freak out. It's easier than you think  Like Ranger shared, when we've taken in young dogs who've been outside their entire life they adapted very quickly. One or two days and it was as though they always lived inside our house.

That poor baby's been starved for affection too. Something I'm sure your kids will change within minutes of her arrival. What a lucky girl, and what a wonderful thing you're doing. This is the feel good story of the week on GRF


----------



## Ranger

One more piece of advice: Go slowly. Introduce her to your family members one a time. Keep everyone calm and quiet. Show her where her bed is, toys, and water. Take her out in the yard (on leash, preferably) and let her sniff and investigate. Just keep everything low-key. Feed her in tiny amounts, not a big cup right away since her system will probably be stressed. Just to be safe, keep all little ones away from her bowls when she's eating and when she's done. My guy was starved (and abused when he was fed) so he had a minor issue for awhile about people getting between him and his bowl, even if it was empty. Once he realized food was going to keep coming, the issue pretty much resolved itself. But just be smart and careful with her. Go slow.


----------



## caroline162

Ranger said:


> Don't worry about the house-breaking. Generally, older dogs pick up on the whole housebreaking idea a lot quicker than puppies. Stuff your pockets with little cookies (tiny cookies) and take her outside in the back yard. Once she pees, praise her verbally and give her three cookies. Don't ask me why, but 3 cookies seems to be the magic number to help puppies (and dogs) figure out housebreaking. Take her back inside, keep an eye on her, and take her out again in 45 min or so. Same process as above. Don't wait for her to "tell" you she has to go outside...she probably doesn't know she should be peeing/pooping outside. So just take her once an hour or so and lots of and lots of praise when she pees.
> 
> I want to say a huge thank you for not looking the other way. I am so thankful you not only notified the rescue, but were willing to foster her until the rescue could pick her up. You are amazing!! I'm a foster parent too and it's hard emotionally, but completely worth it to help out an animal that'd otherwise be forgotten.
> 
> Also, this poor gal's story hits close to home. My own guy was chained to a tree until he was 9 months. He had never been in a home until rescued and placed in a foster home. He wasn't housebroken, was scared of shiny floors, and didn't understand stairs...2 days later, he was completely house-broken and walking around the home like he owned it.
> 
> I never would have gotten my guy if someone hadn't stepped up and made the same decision you did - to reach out and help a dog in need. A very heartfelt THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart.


This post made me all teary :smooch: Thank you for being so encouraging and helpful! I am laughing about the three cookies, but that is GOOD TO KNOW! I am feeling much calmer after reading about your sweet guy.

I'm about to head to Target for... leash, shampoo, treats, and toys. Way too many toys for a five day puppy, I can already feel it. :


----------



## caroline162

Ranger said:


> One more piece of advice: Go slowly. Introduce her to your family members one a time. Keep everyone calm and quiet. Show her where her bed is, toys, and water. Take her out in the yard (on leash, preferably) and let her sniff and investigate. Just keep everything low-key. Feed her in tiny amounts, not a big cup right away since her system will probably be stressed. Just to be safe, keep all little ones away from her bowls when she's eating and when she's done. My guy was starved (and abused when he was fed) so he had a minor issue for awhile about people getting between him and his bowl, even if it was empty. Once he realized food was going to keep coming, the issue pretty much resolved itself. But just be smart and careful with her. Go slow.


I have been thinking about this... I think I will keep with the plan of having her brought here right after church, that way the boys will be napping and it will just be my girls, who are old enough to know to be calm. My husband is working tomorrow afternoon and will be home in the evening. 

Since she is used to being outside, I thought I might (alone) meet the rescue coordinator in the front yard (grassier than back) while pup is on a leash and just give her some treats and pet her for a little while. Then bring her inside and have some of the doors closed so that she can run around and explore without going too far and maybe it won't seem to overwhelming? I was just going to have water out for her, and wait to feed her in the evening when the kids are all in bed. That's a good idea about just giving her a little bit. She does look skinny, doesn't she? But maybe I'm just used to looking at all the very fluffy adult Goldens on here  I was also going to show her the crate, though I've forgotten how to introduce a crate...

We'll just kind of take our cue from her after that - we'll play toys with her inside, or sit on the floor and just snuggle her, or let her explore/rest/whatever on her own. I think she will let us know what she feels up for. I am hoping :crossfing that she likes the crate so that it can become her safe refuge if she is feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## caroline162

One thing I'm remembering is that when we rescued Suzie, we already had Shadow (who everyone called the teacher's pet in obedience class - she was the biggest show off!) So it was actually a piece of cake to potty train and obedience train Suzie, because Shadow wanted to show off, and Suzie would copy.


----------



## kelsey2664

I'm so happy to read this! You are doing a great thing & are definitely making a huge difference in the life of this pup, whether she ends up staying with you or not  

It seems like you've thought about pretty much everything & she'll be so lucky to be in your house until she goes to the rescue - I'm sure she'll get lots of love, attention and cuddles that she has been desperately needing


----------



## bonacker

Mako was 4 months old when we got him and not house trained. We had a total of 4 accidents in the house. He was very easy to train since he was so eager to please, and he sure did please us! Good luck!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Streach out the garden hose in the sun, so that it will be full of warm water when you give her the bath. Cold water makes dogs skittish of baths.

Thanks for what you are doing.

Max


----------



## Jingers mom

Be careful with the hose in the sun, if its in the sun too long, and you are in a hot climate, the water can come out way to hot. Test it on your hand before soaking the dog. 

The dog is probably not use to baths since she's been outside. Tie her leash to something so she can't freak out and run to far. I have to do that with my pup unless we take him in the shower.

This is a great thing your doing. If she's a sweet girl like most goldens are, you'll be hard pressed to give her up in a few days. We got out first golden from a man that brought her over to meet us. He asked if we wanted to do a trial over the weekend to see if we wanted her. My husband and I both said we're keeping her before the man left to go home. He got rid of a dog and we got our first golden baby. She was 10 months old and not housebroken. Within 48 hours she knew to do her business outside and would let us know when she needed to go out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger

If you have a crate, I'd feed her her meals inside it with the door open so she has time to get used to it. Make it a "happy", safe place. No kids allowed to bug her when she's it. Feed her meals in it with the door open. You can even sit on the floor and throw a cookie in, let her go in and get it, then when she comes back out, throw in another cookie, repeat. I do this with my fosters to help them get crate-trained. Toss cookie in, give cue "kennel up" or "get in", pup runs in to get the cookie, verbally praise while they eat the cookie, then they run back out and toss the cookie in with the cue again. I've done this with kibble and fed entire meals this way. 

Do you have a kong? You can get an XL kong (though I understand if you don't want to get one since you're not keeping her...maybe  ) and stuff it with kibble and a little - tiny - smear of peanut butter. Then give it to her when she's in her crate. That's how I got ranger used to his crate. He figured out really quick that the kong meant his crate. I'd take it out of the freezer and he'd BOLT to his crate!


----------



## SandyK

I am so excited for you!! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## caroline162

Ranger said:


> If you have a crate, I'd feed her her meals inside it with the door open so she has time to get used to it. Make it a "happy", safe place. No kids allowed to bug her when she's it. Feed her meals in it with the door open. You can even sit on the floor and throw a cookie in, let her go in and get it, then when she comes back out, throw in another cookie, repeat. I do this with my fosters to help them get crate-trained. Toss cookie in, give cue "kennel up" or "get in", pup runs in to get the cookie, verbally praise while they eat the cookie, then they run back out and toss the cookie in with the cue again. I've done this with kibble and fed entire meals this way.
> 
> Do you have a kong? You can get an XL kong (though I understand if you don't want to get one since you're not keeping her...maybe  ) and stuff it with kibble and a little - tiny - smear of peanut butter. Then give it to her when she's in her crate. That's how I got ranger used to his crate. He figured out really quick that the kong meant his crate. I'd take it out of the freezer and he'd BOLT to his crate!


Oh you are the best! This is bringing back all those memories - doggy-raising cobwebs in the brain clearing away. Yes, I really want her to like the crate so that it can be her safe place if she wants to get away from the kids. 

And yeah about the Kong... I bought one... along with $50 of other toys. Ooops.


----------



## OutWest

Just now reading through this thread. This is great news! I have a funny feeling though... There's a term I learned on here, "failed foster." It mean the foster relationship wasn't enough and the foster parents kept the dog! 

I brought Bella home at one year and she'd been living in the back yard her whole life. She learned the house training very quickly, I think by watching the other dogs, but also because she just preferred to go outside. When she first cam to the house, I took her to the back yard first so she could pick up the potty scent and know that was "the" place. 

She had never been in a crate before, but had had a house in the yard. She was reluctant to use the crate the first few nights we had her. My daughter ended up picking her up every night and placing her in there. She always got a Kong in her crate however and pretty soon started heading for it as soon as I started fixing the Kong. As Ranger, said, feed her in the crate. We do that still with Bella.

She was very, very shy about even coming into the house at first, but when she realized we wanted her in there and the other dogs were in there, she was very happy!

Best wishes and many thanks for saving this little girl. It will all end up however it is supposed to end up.


----------



## caroline162

I do think having other dogs (which we don't) would help a foster get a lay of the land... but we will see. The Goldens I know seem laid back enough, and hopefully she has only been neglected and not abused, that hopefully it will all go smoothly tomorrow.

About keeping her, I am not planning on it but I am not saying there's NO chance. I do feel like she needs an opportunity to be with a foster family that can really spend time training her and getting to know her (without all the turmoil of being taken from her home and dumped in a house with a bunch of kids!) so that the rescue can figure out what her ideal home situation is. She also needs to be HW tested and spayed - and recuperating from a spay at my house would be harder (though when we thought about adopting those sisters, my plan was to schedule the spay for Thursday and send my husband and the kids out of town to my in-laws for the weekend). Anyway, we will see. MAYBE she will do really well at our house and will be easy to potty train and obviously fit in here and love kids AND be heartworm negative, in which case, I am certainly excited at the thought of keeping her!


----------



## caroline162

Jingers mom said:


> Be careful with the hose in the sun, if its in the sun too long, and you are in a hot climate, the water can come out way to hot. Test it on your hand before soaking the dog.
> 
> The dog is probably not use to baths since she's been outside. Tie her leash to something so she can't freak out and run to far. I have to do that with my pup unless we take him in the shower.
> 
> This is a great thing your doing. If she's a sweet girl like most goldens are, you'll be hard pressed to give her up in a few days. We got out first golden from a man that brought her over to meet us. He asked if we wanted to do a trial over the weekend to see if we wanted her. My husband and I both said we're keeping her before the man left to go home. He got rid of a dog and we got our first golden baby. She was 10 months old and not housebroken. Within 48 hours she knew to do her business outside and would let us know when she needed to go out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had never thought of showering with a dog until it was suggested on here, so we might just try that tomorrow! In our old house (which is where we had the other dogs) our bathtub had a shower head on a hose that made it very easy to rinse the dog. But we don't have that here. We do have a big walk-in shower, so that might just be the easiest. I will just have to close the bathroom door so she doesn't get away from me! I can TOTALLY see a scenario where the dog and I are covered in doggy shampoo suds running through the house!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so glad to read this update this a.m.-woo hoo!

*RANGER*-thank you for all your help and advice.

*caroline162*-I predict a failed foster here...........

My washer/dryer hookup is out in the garage. My DH got a Y connector hose and hooked into the hot/cold water outlet.
We hook into that connection and bathe my guys outside. I'm on septic, try not to bathe them in the house if at all possible.


----------



## rooroch

What a story. I will be thinking of you today and hope that everything goes well. You have had lots of good advice and what you are doing is fantastic.
Whatever the outcome - failed foster or not - what you are doing for this poor little girl is so important for the rest of her life.
Good luck


----------



## goldensrbest

I am looking forward, to your post ,once you get her, it is great what you are doing, just be careful,with her around your kids, until you know.


----------



## Capt Jack

You may find she wouldn't be as much to take on as you think. Sweetie seemed to be a basket case when I got her, but shortly she turned into a great & loving, well mannered dog.
I'd go get her & try. If it doesn't work out you already no she be better off with MAGRR.
Woops something is going on with this computer I could only see the first page until I posted better run AVG!


----------



## Thalie

Unless she is stinking really badly, I would not give her a bath the first day she is with you. If she has never been bathed, it might be quite stressful for her. 

I would get some Capstar (PetCo & PetSmart have it - Welcome to the CAPSTAR Homepage - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.) and give her one about 30 minutes before you let her in the house. If the MAGRR coordinator can bring you one dose of a flea topical, you may apply it to her concurrently with the Capstar. You may also repeat the Capstar daily for a couple of days without problem.

I am so glad for that pup that she will be out of that sad situation and safe with you for a few days (or more ).


----------



## gold4me

I just have to jump in here and say YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!! Thank you for your loving support for this little girl. You have gotten some wonderful advice and I know you will do a great job. I am excited to hear all about how things go. I will be thinking of you all today.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

OOOOHHH......I so hope this is a "failed foster":: My dogs are the happiest when there are a bunch of kids around, They don't mind the turmoil at all, maybe she wont either Either way....Thanks so much for helping her!!:You_Rock_


----------



## beemerdog

I really wish I could get her. I have the time to care for her and I know I could make a good home for her.

I just can't afford any "rehoming" fees and transportation costs.


----------



## caroline162

beemerdog said:


> I really wish I could get her. I have the time to care for her and I know I could make a good home for her.
> 
> I just can't afford any "rehoming" fees and transportation costs.


Contact MAGRR!! They adopt to your area!


----------



## caroline162

Okay slight change of plans... our local coordinator got her (yay!!) but, she has probably not had _any_ shots, AND she is very scared. I would be okay with one or the other but not both - a pup that might bite out of fear who has never had a rabies shot is not a good idea, especially around kids. So, she is going to stay with the rescue coordinator overnight (who has no kids and obviously way way more experience with foster dogs than me), to see if she will settle down a little and not be so nervous, and to get a set of shots in the morning. Depending on how the next 24 hours go, we might keep her Monday through Thursday until she gets to Memphis. 

Either way, I will get my MAGRR home study tomorrow and maybe be on my way to adopting... Gordon? Who knows?! I did ask about him  If I don't foster this puppy and I get a boy dog, he is going to have an awesome stash of pink and purple toys 

I am soooooo thankful for rescue groups!! This is exactly why they are awesome - through a foster home, this puppy will find the perfect family for her (sounds like maybe a little more mellow house than ours) and we will get the perfect dog for our family at some point :heartbeat


----------



## OutWest

caroline162 said:


> Okay slight change of plans... our local coordinator got her (yay!!) but, she has probably not had _any_ shots, AND she is very scared. I would be okay with one or the other but not both - a pup that might bite out of fear who has never had a rabies shot is not a good idea, especially around kids. So, she is going to stay with the rescue coordinator overnight (who has no kids and obviously way way more experience with foster dogs than me), to see if she will settle down a little and not be so nervous, and to get a set of shots in the morning. Depending on how the next 24 hours go, we might keep her Monday through Thursday until she gets to Memphis.
> 
> Either way, I will get my MAGRR home study tomorrow and maybe be on my way to adopting... Gordon? Who knows?! I did ask about him  If I don't foster this puppy and I get a boy dog, he is going to have an awesome stash of pink and purple toys
> 
> I am soooooo thankful for rescue groups!! This is exactly why they are awesome - through a foster home, this puppy will find the perfect family for her (sounds like maybe a little more mellow house than ours) and we will get the perfect dog for our family at some point :heartbeat


Sounds like an excellent plan. And you've save this little girl from becoming someone's backyard breeding income.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

That is so sad that she is scared..also that they hadnt even got her a rabies shot. Defintely not being taken care of. So so glad you intervened! Hope she settles and everything works out. Thank you for updating us. Cant wait to see pics of her!


----------



## caroline162

I asked her if she was scared of people like had been abused or not at all socialized, or just anxious because she doesn't know what's going on or what she's supposed to do - she said both  Poor sweet girl. Luckily she IS only six months old, so hopefully lots of happy attention and socialization and she'll be happy and confident soon! It sounds like they literally just got this puppy and just threw her in the backyard and left her there. I just do. not. get. it. :no: I am so excited for her new life though - she will get a more thorough vet check than most pets, and the opportunity to find her perfect family through a foster home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This little girl's whole world has changed, it will take her some time to adjust, but not long. They adapt very quickly to being inside, having lots of love and attention. 

She is going to be loving life.


----------



## dborgers

You must be at a little disappointed she isn't there tonight but I hope you have the warm and fuzzies knowing she's going to have a great life from now on because you cared enough to intervene  As a bonus people from all over the world care about her now as well. Very heartwarming. 

There's a saying about rescues I love: 

"Saving one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world will change forever."

By this time tomorrow you'll have had your home visit and be approved to adopt. God always has a plan


----------



## caroline162

Yes I feel VERY good about this sweet puppy - I didn't take on anything I couldn't handle but managed to still do SOMETHING to get her out of that awful situation. And we'll both be better off because of it. We'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Ljilly28

This is the luckiest dog in the world that you nabbed her! I shudder to think what can befall Craigslist dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Caroline*



caroline162 said:


> Okay slight change of plans... our local coordinator got her (yay!!) but, she has probably not had _any_ shots, AND she is very scared. I would be okay with one or the other but not both - a pup that might bite out of fear who has never had a rabies shot is not a good idea, especially around kids. So, she is going to stay with the rescue coordinator overnight (who has no kids and obviously way way more experience with foster dogs than me), to see if she will settle down a little and not be so nervous, and to get a set of shots in the morning. Depending on how the next 24 hours go, we might keep her Monday through Thursday until she gets to Memphis.
> 
> Either way, I will get my MAGRR home study tomorrow and maybe be on my way to adopting... Gordon? Who knows?! I did ask about him  If I don't foster this puppy and I get a boy dog, he is going to have an awesome stash of pink and purple toys
> 
> I am soooooo thankful for rescue groups!! This is exactly why they are awesome - through a foster home, this puppy will find the perfect family for her (sounds like maybe a little more mellow house than ours) and we will get the perfect dog for our family at some point :heartbeat


Caroline: You have done a wonderful thing-you have saved this little girl's life! She is in great hands with the rescue - please keep us posted on her! Bless you for saving her!!


----------



## caroline162

Just wanted to update on our little Craigslist Girl... she is staying with the rescue coordinator until she can go to Memphis, because she is just too stressed out  Poor baby. The awful owners totally lied to both of us and said she was very healthy, and she's not. Assuming she doesn't have HW (which is a big if) I think she will turn out to be just fine eventually, but her time was running out in those living conditions... she is skin and bones, has bad diarrhea, and really bad worms. She got shots this morning and de-wormed, and they are going to give her some immodium. She will get a very thorough check up in Memphis, and HW testing - please say a prayer that she is negative! She is too little and has been through too much already. Hopefully the diarrhea is just from stress and changing food (they said she was on Puppy Chow, so that's what the coordinator went and bought, but we doubt that's actually what she was getting). 

I'm actually really glad she's there instead of here, because they have a lab rescue that she is following around. It must be such a comfort for an outside-only dog coming into a house for the first time to have a buddy dog to help them figure out how everything works!

The owners had a pair of Chihuahuas and they were getting ready to have puppies, so we think that they had planned on breeding this girl but then needed money fast (I swear they were on drugs when I called) and decided to sell her instead. Ugh.


----------



## CrazyZane

caroline162 said:


> The awful owners totally lied to both of us and said she was very healthy, and she's not. Assuming she doesn't have HW (which is a big if) I think she will turn out to be just fine eventually, but her time was running out in those living conditions... she is skin and bones, has bad diarrhea, and really bad worms.


Since the owners have completely neglected the pup why get her in the first place!?? I just don't understand people sometimes....

Glad you were able to step in when you did. :appl:


----------



## caroline162

RichsRetriever said:


> Since the owners have completely neglected the pup why get her in the first place!?? I just don't understand people sometimes....
> 
> Glad you were able to step in when you did. :appl:


I know! I will never ever understand it.  They literally bought a puppy and threw her in the backyard and neglected her - no vet, no love, nothing.  Like I said, I think they were planning on breeding her to make money off the puppies


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am so glad she is finally being taken care of! Thank you again for all your help in this..you are awesome!! Cant wait to hear that one day she is adopted to a good, loving family!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you for saving her!


----------



## caroline162

Aw thanks, but I just made a phone call and sent an email - the real heroes are MAGRR! I mean they swooped in and got her less than 24 hours after hearing about her and will carry through getting her healthy and adopted. I'm so excited for her! And I can't wait until she's listed on MAGRR's website so we can see pictures and read updates about her!! She has no idea that she has a fan club


----------



## SandyK

So glad she was rescued. You did great in helping to save her. I hope she does not have any major medical issues.


----------



## Barkr

Just out of curiousity ---was the the whole Craiglist ad false? If she really was "registered and with pedigree " does someone( MAGGR) contact the breeder? If I was the the breeder I would want to at least know, and maybe re-examine my selection practices. 
So happy that sweet girl was found before she suffered more neglect or worst. Good job & thanks


----------



## goldensrbest

Good, she is being taken care of now, bless her little heart.


----------



## caroline162

Barkr said:


> Just out of curiousity ---was the the whole Craiglist ad false? If she really was "registered and with pedigree " does someone( MAGGR) contact the breeder? If I was the the breeder I would want to at least know, and maybe re-examine my selection practices.
> So happy that sweet girl was found before she suffered more neglect or worst. Good job & thanks


Considering they lied about everything else and could not even produce proof that she had had a rabies vaccine (which is required by law here), I seriously doubt she had any paperwork - but I didn't ask, and I don't think the rescue coordinator did either. She pretty much grabbed her and ran! There are no reputable Golden breeders in my state, so I would bet my house that she was purchased from a backyard breeder (which doesn't mean she wasn't registered - my rescue Sheltie was registered and so were her puppies, even though I am pretty certain she wasn't even a purebred). If there are levels of crappiness to backyard breeders, I would go further and bet that this was someone as unscrupulous as the people who bought her - these people were already breeding Chihuahuas and have never taken a dog to a vet (they claimed they bought her vaccinations at the farm supply store but could provide no proof, and considering her stools were filled with very visible worms, it's obvious they were not taking any level of care of her!) 

It is a good point that this would be an opportunity to follow up with the "breeder"... however, I'm not sure what MAGRR would do, if they turned around the discovered a crappy backyard breeder started all this. I will ask the rescue coordinator about this. 

There are constant education efforts, but I hate to say it, people are supremely ignorant when it comes to animals around here. I would venture a guess that less than half of the animals in this state are neutered (even though we have a bunch of free/low cost spay/neuter clinics), because people have all these crazy ideas about how neutering is wrong (even if they keep the dog from ever breeding). Backyard breeders and straight up puppy mills are rampant. In fact, I just really can't even look on Craigslist very often... last week when I looked and found this girl, there were new "purebred" pitbull puppies for sale almost every day of the week, there was even an ad offering a pitbull stud for breeding (he was chained in a yard that was nothing but dirt in the picture), and yet probably 80% of the dogs in our shelters are pitbull mixes. We have dog fighting too. 

And example of how crazy things are, my husband and I once picked up a HUGE bull mastiff (he was over 120lbs) off the street - we had seen him before roaming around our house, he had no tags or anything, and was scaring this woman walking down the street. We stuck him in our back hallway (where he peed probably a gallon and ate the threshold off the door) and called animal control, and at first they refused to take him because they thought we were the owners trying to surrender him. Um, you can't prove that a dog isn't yours :uhoh: It was nuts - I spent like half an hour just trying to beg our animal control people to take this guy who was wandering around our neighborhood scaring people and who didn't have a required rabies tag. I called another time when my baby and I were almost attacked by two dogs wandering down the street (we just lucked out that we were at a very busy cross street, and when the dogs started coming toward us acting VERY aggressive and scary, I managed to run across the busy street right before the light changed and they weren't able to get across). At that point I ran and then called animal control... I drove by there an hour later and the dogs were still wandering around.


----------



## caroline162

Oops sorry, accidentally wrote a novel.

All that to say I would bet anything there's no "breeder" behind her who would care about what happened to her after she was sold.


----------



## goldensrbest

It sounds a lot ,like Indiana, the same thing goes on there.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for helping this little girl. I hope she will find the perfect forever home when she is ready.
You are right, Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue is great. Several years ago, I contacted them about a couple of Goldens in kill shelters and they took them in. 
You mentioned "Gordon" in another post, just saw that his status is listed as 'adopted', are you the proud new mom?


----------



## caroline162

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for helping this little girl. I hope she will find the perfect forever home when she is ready.
> You are right, Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue is great. Several years ago, I contacted them about a couple of Goldens in kill shelters and they took them in.
> You mentioned "Gordon" in another post, just saw that his status is listed as 'adopted', are you the proud new mom?


No, the rescue coordinator was actually going to ask about Gordon for me but that same day (Sunday) his status changed. She said they had fourteen new dogs come in the last couple of weeks, most not even on the website yet, so... it feels like Christmas - and actually I don't do well with ANY kind of surprise like that, but it is still exciting. I know there is a dog who is right for us out there, and the timing and everything will work out just how it's meant to


----------



## cgriffin

Oh okay, I know you will find your perfect family member eventually.

A well meaning person just sent me a link to some goldens listed on Craig's list in our area, argh, heartbreaking. 
I e-mailed a couple of those people to find out if they are interested in surrendering to rescues. One dog is an abused 8 year old senior in KY and the other is a blind in one eye 10 months old pup in the Nashville area. 
I did not e-mail the ones with litters of pups and huge rehoming fees. 

I cannot take these dogs in but I can try to get rescue groups involved.


----------



## caroline162

cgriffin said:


> Oh okay, I know you will find your perfect family member eventually.
> 
> A well meaning person just sent me a link to some goldens listed on Craig's list in our area, argh, heartbreaking.
> I e-mailed a couple of those people to find out if they are interested in surrendering to rescues. One dog is an abused 8 year old senior in KY and the other is a blind in one eye 10 months old pup in the Nashville area.
> I did not e-mail the ones with litters of pups and huge rehoming fees.
> 
> I cannot take these dogs in but I can try to get rescue groups involved.


Bless you! That is heart. breaking. 

It is actually pretty rare for Goldens to come up on CL around here - usually they are pitbulls, weird miniature -poo hybrid puppies someone has bred, or sad older mutts that someone just wants to get rid of because they don't want them anymore. All really sad.


----------



## cgriffin

I know, so sad and unbelievable. One guy on Craigs list is looking for parrots and conures and wants to trade golden pups for them. What?????????????


----------



## caroline162

cgriffin said:


> I know, so sad and unbelievable. One guy on Craigs list is looking for parrots and conures and wants to trade golden pups for them. What?????????????


And then there's the free donkey. I am not even kidding that people are always giving away donkeys on Craigslist. 

Donkey


----------



## caroline162

Just wanted to update that our Craigslist girl is doing better today. She was de-wormed yesterday and got some Immodium, and her diarrhea is better tonight. Two more days before her trip to Memphis and beginning of many good things for her


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I have worked with Middle Tenn Golden Retriever Rescue to adopt The Princess Daisy two years ago. Memorial Day was the Gotcha Day anniversary. They are a good group of people to deal with. Hopefully they can help with all of these Nashville area Craigs List goldens. Life is too hard sometimes, and the poor dogs are the first to suffer. Good for the LR girl. Inside a house and de-wormed, she has to feel better.

Caroline, I hope God brings you and your kids the perfect dog through MAGRR.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------

